# Everything but the darkroom sink



## oriecat (Sep 29, 2003)

Sinks... who's got em?  What kind?  Did you build it?  Did you buy it?  How long is it?  How deep is it?  Do you have water temperature control?


----------



## ksmattfish (Sep 29, 2003)

The house I live in was once divided into apartments; my darkroom is an old kitchen with a standard 2 well sink.  This works okay for most things, although recently I've been taking my homemade 16x20 printwasher to the bath tub because it's too big for the darkroom sink.  I would like to get a long, shallow darkroom sink.  I used to use my own bedroom for a darkroom, so now I'm just really happy to have running water.

I have no temperature control other than the H and C knobs and a thermometer.  In the summertime in Kansas the ground heats up so much that I can't get tapwater to drop below 80 degrees.  I make ice water in 5 gallon buckets to process roll film, and I save sheet film until the fall.  In fact my tapwater just got back down to 70 last week, and I'm discovering photos I forgot I took as I develop the accumulated film.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Sep 29, 2003)

My guess is that you need to built or find a used one. Also look for a used commercial kitchen sinks.  At work I had a design project for one of our R&D labs were a large sink was need. I found a processing sink for McMaster-Carr www.mcmaster.com that fit my needs it was 1200 USD new.  My second guess is that out of your price range


----------



## oriecat (Sep 29, 2003)

Yes, that is definitely out of my price range!   I've seen pvc (I think it was pvc) sinks at the photo sites for under 200 not counting the stand.  But I don't know how good they are, and I've seen a lot of people talk about building their own wood sinks for way cheap.  I just bought a book on building a home darkroom, so I will see what kind of stuff it has, but I just thought I would see what peeps around here have done or recommend.


----------



## oriecat (Sep 29, 2003)

Matt, so your developing trays are just on the "kitchen" counter then?  No lip or sides or anything to catch spillage?


----------



## ksmattfish (Sep 29, 2003)

oriecat said:
			
		

> Matt, so your developing trays are just on the "kitchen" counter then?  No lip or sides or anything to catch spillage?



Yeah, I just have them on the counter, and I put the 8x10 printwasher next to the sink.  My film washer fits in the sink.  I use plastic tubs I bought at the hardware store for my chemistry trays.  They have taller sides so spillage isn't a problem.  They are also cheaper than authentic photo trays.  Unfortunately I can't find ones that'll fit 16x20, so I do use the standard short sided trays and try to be careful.


----------



## oriecat (Sep 29, 2003)

Cool.  Thanks for the tips!


----------



## motcon (Sep 29, 2003)

my sink cost me 30 bucks. regular ol' run in the mill sink from the local hardware store. my 11x14 trays fit in nicely w/plenty of room. if i need to wash 16x20, i have a shelf next to the sink and i just tilt the tray and allow it to flow into the sink. 

top photo on right:

http://www.keidel.com/design/select/sinks-utility.htm#laundry


----------



## oriecat (Sep 29, 2003)

And what do you do for your trays, Will?  Also just on a counter or table or sumthin'?


----------



## motcon (Sep 29, 2003)

yep.


----------



## Geronimo (Sep 29, 2003)

wine glass?  Got to have the esstentials huh Will?


----------



## motcon (Sep 29, 2003)

Geronimo said:
			
		

> wine glass?  Got to have the esstentials huh Will?



yah and i learned a long time ago (the hard way) that i have to keep it away from my paper and my chemicals, hence; its current location.


----------

